# Feeling gulity!!



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all the subject says it all!.

On the 26th Sept my DH went into the Southern for a MESA procedure. He was seen by Mr Underwood before he went down to theatre, and was told because of the fact that he had chemo when he was in his late 20's, he was given a 40% chance that their find sperm, but a 60% chance that there be nothing!. 

I hate seeing him in so much discomfort, and to do such simple gestures such as moving around/walking about is very difficult!.

We go back on the 12th of November for the results and I'm dreading it!!. 

We have gone through this route, in a hope that we don't end up having to find a loan company to the loan of 3 grand to bring my DH's stored samples back from Australia!. And my DH doesn't have supportive family i.e wont loan him the money!.

I ask why us!, i never knew just how lonely this type of journey could be!.

I don't even know how to go from here, i just wish someone to give me the direction!.

Sam


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Sammilb, i have read a few of your posts and my heart breaks for yous   

did they not tell you after your husbands op if there was sperm there or not, cant understand why yous are having to wait!! My husband had this op done in March  with Mark Underwood and we were told a few hours later before we left the result. x


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi naddie 

No Underwood never came to see him after the surgery!, and only the ward nurse deemed him well enough to leave hospital!. I wish they had told us the results! there and then just to save us from this worry!. i really need to find a loan company for a 3 and a half grand loan!, just in case! oh god this is so hard!.

Anyways i hope that all is well with you hunni, best wishes

sam x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Fingers crossed all goes well with yous,stay positive, I think thats awful yous didn't find out. We paid 2 and a half grand for that op,so as the saying goes,money talks. Let me no how you get on. xxx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

thank you naddie for your support, yes i should try and be possitive and cross the bridge when i get to it. 

sam x


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Sammilb,

My husband has this operation done by mr underwood at the southern on 12th sept and we go back to the clinic on 29th October so know exactly what you are going through. We were told we would get the results by letter 2-3wks after the op but still haven't heard anything.

Good luck.

Xx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all, we got a letter through today with the results of his op!. they could only retrieve 3 straws ands its only enough for 1 cycle of icsi. It now looks like we still need a loan of 4 grand to bring back stored samples from OZ!, so its kinda good news.

Hope your all ok, Sam x


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi there was just reading ur post my husband also went through the mesa opp last june it was his 2nd one and like you we had a long wait for the results. It was awful watching him shuffle about in such discomfort and i had the lovely job of checking the stiches to make sure they were ok......lovely lol. Unfortunatley his didnt work again so he was really low. Think its terrible you have to pay all that money to get the samples here.


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

yes its not so much the cost of bringing it back its the fee's that the clinic in oz are claiming only a grand in their money that amounts to about 6 hundred and something!. That make it expensive, the courier will charge a extortionate amount due to the fact that he will have to arrange with airlines and airport security that the samples hes got in his specialised holdall cant go through a scanner as the radiation will kill the sperm.

At least with enough for one cycle its given us time to look for a loan and more time to arrange!.

Yeah its not nice to see when someones in discomfort, he's alot better now just sudden movements are still sore!. He's just relived that its working properly! lol x


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

lol mine was the same he first had it done in 1998 or something with his then wife they also took biopsy's so left him with lot of scars and also the stitches burst and left a terrible mess which also left him depressed,dr underwood then talked him in to getting it done again last year telling him this time it would work. He is mostly over it all now but its so hard to watch them go through it. I hope ur cycle goes well when do you start. Were now using donor!!


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm back at the hospital on the 29th to see the urologist for me my last appointment was cancelled because he had to be called to theatre. Then back to see Underwood on the 12th Nov Then i suppose an appointment will be made from there?. All i know that come Oct the 24th that will be us at the top of the icsi waiting list!. 


Hope all goes well for you my love keep us posted.

best wishes sam x


----------

